# my dogs



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well thats my three, hope you all like them, at the top is BALOO, then its MISTY, then last its INKA,


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice dogs


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all still young, Baloo is 13 months, inka is 8 months and misty is 5 months, but they are very good,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

awww blue merle colouring love them


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Baloo looks soooo cuddly


----------

